# Poughkeepie NY 37th annual RR exposition



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello all,On Sunday november 9th 2008 the hudson valley rr society with be holding there 37th annual RR exposition in poughkeepsie NY, at the Mid Hudson Civic Center in poughkeepsie ny .about 60 miles south of Albany NY, off the NY state thruway. this will be a great show, lots of vendors, many running layouts and of course us the Hudsn Valley Large scale RR club will be their with a very large g scale display. they have given us the whole stage to set up on so we will have a Big display, I will be running my new bigboy there along with i hope about a 100 cars if i can get them all kadeed in time, and if they will stay on track around a 20dia curve, club members will have a lot of trains as well so come on out and have some fun and meet us and talk trains.....if you have some thing you would like to run bring it and we will work it onto the tracks. so for all you lurkers out there in the upstate area come on out to the show on sunday november 9th 10 to 3 pm it only 5 bucks to get in and and we all can see some great large scale trains running in this area. so if you havent seen large scale trains running before heres your chance. the display if all goes well will be double the size of the the one we did in Kingston in the spring, so pop out and say hy, and see the trains a runnin. fun for all....
Nick


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

nick, 
i told you we belonged on the stage. 
when does the next one leave ?? 

pat


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

8 Days to go!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

5 Days till the fun beginns...................


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

What kind of track will be set up to run? Is this elevated? Any address or website for more info? What scales are out there?


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

there will be two loops set up on the floor of the stage. the lengths will be determined by the size of the stage. we will also have scenery. the show is an all scale show.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Is live steam allowed? Sunday loks like its open for me and I was thinking of going for the ride.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Jason,
I am trying to find out if live steam is allowed by the show promoter, he is checking with the fire marshall and will get back to me as soon as he hears something, what are you planning on running and what size curves would you need,we also have a 3rd track going down, but these are all a floor displays.
email me off line and we can talk..








Nick..


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

Just to let everyone know, i can proudly say we were the hit of the show. We ended up with three loops going with trains belching smoke and making plenty of noise. Even the smaller scale guys were in awe. There was a vendor selling some LGB and Bachmann starter sets. He said they went fast because people would go up on the stage, see our display and get over to him. Lots of kids of all ages gawked as the trains circled the tracks. We even picked up a new club member that day. All in all, a great day of railroading.

Pat McCarty CEO
Roisin&Owen Railways


----------

